# Watching recorded material in 2 rooms



## s_cipris (Feb 6, 2003)

If I am watching a recorded show in one room, how do I also watch the recorded show in a second room? I don't see the TV that is watching the recording on my status screen.

Am I doing something wrong. Please walk me through the steps to watch a previously recorded in two different rooms.

My equipment is one hopper with sling and three joeys?

Thanks for any help.

Steve 
[email protected]


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> My equipment is one hopper with sling and three joeys?


 - you don't know your setup ?!

Press red button, select a line from the list and press Select


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

P Smith said:


> - you don't know your setup ?!
> 
> Press red button, select a line from the list and press Select


That shows watched recordings? All I ever see with the red button menu is what is being watched on tuners...never watched recordings.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> That shows watched recordings? All I ever see with the red button menu is what is being watched on tuners...never watched recordings.


Try and tell us ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You don't need to do anything with the status screen.

Just go to another location (whether it is a Joey or a Hopper) and go into the DVR menu and select the recording that you want to watch.

I believe a popup displays asking if you want to start over, or start at another "in progress" point where it has been previously watched from another location.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that would be easy then I thought


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish hasn't always had the best documentation, though. A shame that they have some pretty cool hardware usually that does things that people can't figure out because it isn't always intuitive.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought the OP was asking if there was a way to simultaneously view/control the same recording playback on two TVs, much like joining multiple locations to the same tuner in the status menu. This way you could walk from room to room with a recording playing at the same spot.

As it stands, you can play the same recording in multiple locations, but you cannot mirror a single playback in multiple locations. This is a feature I would like to see added.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The easiest way to do that is to pause the recording in one room... then go to the other and start it, and I believe one of the options to start playback is to use the paused position from the other room.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are viewing a DVR recording and you want to view that recording on a different receiver, you can pause the recording on the first receiver. At the alternate location, you select the same recording and press the PLAY button on the remote to resume the playback where you paused.

You can also just select the same recording and playback the recording from the beginning while it is playing at the original receiver. Thanks.



s_cipris said:


> If I am watching a recorded show in one room, how do I also watch the recorded show in a second room? I don't see the TV that is watching the recording on my status screen.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong. Please walk me through the steps to watch a previously recorded in two different rooms.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The easiest way to do that is to pause the recording in one room... then go to the other and start it, and I believe one of the options to start playback is to use the paused position from the other room.





Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you are viewing a DVR recording and you want to view that recording on a different receiver, you can pause the recording on the first receiver. At the alternate location, you select the same recording and press the PLAY button on the remote to resume the playback where you paused.
> 
> You can also just select the same recording and playback the recording from the beginning while it is playing at the original receiver. Thanks.


Yes if you pause a recording in one room and go to another room and select the recoding to play your options initially are Start Over or Resume.

Say you choose resume and play some for awhile then pause again and go to another room. When you choose to play the recording your options are now Start Over, Resume from Room 1 and Resume from Room 2.

So it keeps track of each rooms playback position and will allow you to resume from any one of them when you resume.


----------

